# Willian al Chelsea. E Mourinho sfotte Villas Boas



## admin (24 Agosto 2013)

*Willian*, che sembrava ad un passo dal *Tottenham*, è *vicinissimo al Chelsea*. Abramovic, patron del Chelsea, ha telefonato a Kerimov per assicurarsi il centrocampista brasiliano. E *Mourinho sfotte* i rivali del Tottenham e, in particolare, il suo ex collaboratore *Villas Boas*:"Le visite mediche è meglio farle dopo la firma del contratto, o tenerle segrete. Io credo che il giocatore abbia già deciso, ma non voglio dire nulla. Cosa manca per chiudere? .... Le visite mediche". E giù con le risate in sala stampa.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Agosto 2013)

idolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

sempre il solito, certo che pure willian si e comportato male eh, per carità tutto è possibile senza la firma ma questi comportamenti a me non piacciono


----------



## Frikez (24 Agosto 2013)

Simpatico come sempre, e poi giocano con Torres o Demba Ba in attacco con 4 mila trequartisti, dei geni proprio


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

Ditemi quello che volete, ma tra Mourinho e il leccese che vuole imitarlo a tutti i costi in conferenza stampa senza riuscirci, preferisco nettamente il primo. Certe esternazioni e certi gesti (vedi manette) erano inqualificabili, ma complessivamente il portoghese mi sta più simpatico che antipatico


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Agosto 2013)

facile fare i bulletti quando hai le spalle coperte dal mafioso russo


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> facile fare i bulletti quando hai le spalle coperte dal mafioso russo


.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Schurrle, Willian, Hazard, Mata e Oscar per tre posti, mah.


----------



## rossovero (24 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> facile fare i bulletti quando hai le spalle coperte dal mafioso russo



O il petroliere di Milano o il ricchissimo Real.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Hanno 19818178262 trequartisti e 2 pippe come attaccanti. 


Idoli.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Agosto 2013)

Ho i pop corn in mano. Sono due anni che godo, vediamo se riesce a fare triplete.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Simpatico come sempre, e poi giocano con Torres o Demba Ba in attacco con 4 mila trequartisti, dei geni proprio



Vero,a meno che non puntino abb.za seriamente su Lukaku (che cmq,sbaglierò pure,mi sembra solo un bel bestione e basta)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Vero,a meno che non puntino abb.za seriamente su Lukaku (che cmq,sbaglierò pure,mi sembra solo un bel bestione e basta)


D'accordo su Lukaku, una soluzione potrebbe essere Schurrle attaccante.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ho i pop corn in mano. Sono due anni che godo, vediamo se riesce a fare triplete.


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Agosto 2013)

Il solito buffone.


----------



## Brontolo (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Schurrle, Willian, Hazard, Mata e Oscar per tre posti, mah.



sì. e davanti potrebbe giocare caracciolo, segnerebbe di più dei due cessi che hanno...


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

Fantastico!!!


----------



## Sesfips (24 Agosto 2013)

Questo penso resterà nella storia.
Per me Mourinho è un genio della comunicazione. Il bello è che i giornalisti pendono completamente dalle sue labbra.


----------



## Dexter (24 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Schurrle, Willian, Hazard, Mata e Oscar per tre posti, mah.


E Moses e De Bruyne


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> facile fare i bulletti quando hai le spalle coperte dal mafioso russo



infatti


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Agosto 2013)

Dite il ca22o che volete ma è un genio,Gonde potrà vincere anche 5 coppe dei campioni ma non avrà mai neanche 1/10 della sua ironia e sarcasmo di classe


----------



## Fabriman94 (24 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno 19818178262 trequartisti e 2 pippe come attaccanti.
> 
> 
> Idoli.


Tra l'altro trequartisti di tutto rispetto, mica Boateng, che a malapena si può definire calciatore.


----------



## juventino (25 Agosto 2013)

In tutta la sua carriera questo ha sempre avuto le spalle coperte da paperoni che gli hanno speso centinaia di milioni per fargli la rosa. Troppo facile fare lo showman in queste condizioni imho.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Dite il ca22o che volete ma è un genio,Gonde potrà vincere anche 5 coppe dei campioni ma non avrà mai neanche 1/10 della sua ironia e sarcasmo di classe



Al Madrid ha onestamente esagerato troppo però.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> In tutta la sua carriera questo ha sempre avuto le spalle coperte da paperoni che gli hanno speso centinaia di milioni per fargli la rosa. Troppo facile fare lo showman in queste condizioni imho.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il Madrid è una squadra di pupù e un ambiente di pupù,e se ne sta accorgendo pure Ancelotti mi sembra


----------



## juventino (25 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il Madrid è una squadra di pupù e un ambiente di pupù,e se ne sta accorgendo pure Ancelotti mi sembra



Diciamo che ha trovato un ambiente non disposto a pendere dalle sue labbra. Mourinho è sicuramente uno dei migliori allenatori di sempre, ma in certi contesti non può avere sempre lo stesso atteggiamento.


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Agosto 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che ha trovato un ambiente non disposto a pendere dalle sue labbra. Mourinho è sicuramente uno dei migliori allenatori di sempre, ma in certi contesti non può avere sempre lo stesso atteggiamento.



Vero anche questo,infatti Ancelotti mi pare più adatto a un contesto del genere,e mi pare anche di averlo detto in precedenza,così come Ancelotti all'Inter o al Chelsea non ha fatto/non avrebbe fatto mai come ha fatto Mourinho; l'allenatore PERFETTO ancora lo devono inventare


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Schurrle, Willian, Hazard, Mata e Oscar per tre posti, mah.



oscar hazard willian tutta la vita..ci sono anche de bruyne e moses oltre a quelli che hai citato


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Agosto 2013)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il Madrid è una squadra di pupù e un ambiente di pupù,e se ne sta accorgendo pure Ancelotti mi sembra



pupu come mou , fa pure rima


----------



## Lollo interista (25 Agosto 2013)

Ad Ancelotti stanno già fracassando i maroni per aver messo in panchina Casillas per la prima,non so se vi rendete conto. Io alla Spagna voglio bene,ma degli spagnoli ho ancor meno stima che degli italiani,il che è tutto dire.Sono arroganti e boriosi come pochi,e senza nessuna storia dietro. Nello sport e nel calcio uguale,_San Iker_ è titolare per diritto divino......se Ancelotti non ingrana da subito gli fracasseranno i maroni per ogni ca22ata,fosse stato un Benitez avrebbero trovato delle scuse


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> oscar hazard willian tutta la vita..ci sono anche de bruyne e moses oltre a quelli che hai citato



Beh, io Mata lo farei giocare sempre


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh, io Mata lo farei giocare sempre



a me non piace più di tanto, è meno imprevedibile degli altri tre, un po sopravvalutato ma è solo la mia opinione


----------



## Graxx (26 Agosto 2013)

con tutti i soldi che hanno avrei preso falcao o cavani...anche se willian a me fa impazzire...


----------

